# WAGO I/O - Beckhoff



## HaSchi (10 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
1. hat jemand eine Vergleichsliste der Wago I/O und der Beckhoffklemmen?
D.h. welcher Typ des Anbieters A entspricht den Typ des Anbieters B.

2. Kann man Wago und Beckhoff mischen?


----------



## seeba (10 Juli 2006)

HaSchi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 1. hat jemand eine Vergleichsliste der Wago I/O und der Beckhoffklemmen?
> D.h. welcher Typ des Anbieters A entspricht den Typ des Anbieters B.
> 
> 2. Kann man Wago und Beckhoff mischen?


 Soll wohl nur teilweise, meist mit digitalen IO-Klemmen, gehen, aber würde ich grundsätzlich nicht in einem produktiven System machen.


----------

